# Where did http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/ go?



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

The most linked guide for the 1.8t swap (http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/) seems to be gone...:banghead:


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

What do you need to know?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

I took the content down, I need to decommission the server shortly. I can tell you what you want to know...will also try and rehost somewhere when I'm not so busy


----------



## Iku (Mar 11, 2009)

Boostin20v said:


> I took the content down, I need to decommission the server shortly. I can tell you what you want to know...will also try and rehost somewhere when I'm not so busy


I would love it if you could dump it to a .rar file and make it publicly available. I'd be happy to host it once my webserver goes up.


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Me too

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## ArclitGold (Apr 21, 2009)

Bump

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

bonesaw said:


> What do you need to know?


I need to know how to wire an AEB harness into CE2 plugs.


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

be great to see this info come back to life :beer:


----------



## Hoffa (Jun 7, 2001)

I want to be respectful to the originator of this content so if this is not kosher just let me know and I'll delete it!

FWIW I did a WayBackMachine Search and found these:
http://web.archive.org/web/20090707012141/http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/trans.htm
http://web.archive.org/web/20110218093719/http://myweb.whitman.syr.edu/srotblat/swap/wiring.htm

Content:

Transmission  Code 020_** Poor Choice for even OE 1.8t power levels **_ 

*Transmission Cable vs Hydro Clutch Pedal*
Transmission is designed for cable clutch, no reason to attempt running it as hydro.

*Mounts*
For Mk1s: OE trans in the Mk1, no changes necessary
For Mk2s: OE trans in the Mk2, no changes necessary
For Mk3s: OE trans in the Mk3(4cyl), no changes necessary

  Code 02A 

*Transmission Cable vs Hydro Clutch Pedal*
_For Hydro Clutch:_ Use the Corrado 02A pedal cluster with provision for the OE Hydro setup. Also use the firewall reinforcement plate found on the non-ABS Corrado which will support the added clutch MC on the firewall. You must drill new holes in the fire wall for clutch MC and 1 support bracket stud (stud matches to pedal cluster). You might need to remove a stud on the engine bay side of the firewall on most Mk2s to make the support bracket sit flush.
_For Cable Clutch:_ There are OEM parts from the Eurovan which can be used to convert the hydro transmissions to cable. Please see the bottom of the page for instructions.

*Speedo*
For Mechanical Speedo - use a Corrado G60 or B3 Passat Speedo Cable.
For VSS/Electric Speedo - use the VSS unit which corrisponds to your cluster.

*Mounts*
For Mk1s: Requires custom mount. Can be had from VWVortex.com users need_a_vr6 or Patatron.
For Mk2s: Requires OE mounts from Corrado G60 or B3 Passat 16v.
For Mk3s: Requires OE mounts from Corrado G60 or B3 Passat 16v.

  Code 02J 

*Transmission Cable vs Hydro Clutch Pedal*
_For Hydro Clutch:_ Use the Corrado 02A pedal cluster with provision for the OE Hydro setup. Also use the firewall reinforcement plate found on the non-ABS Corrado which will support the added clutch MC on the firewall. You must drill new holes in the fire wall for clutch MC and 1 support bracket stud (stud matches to pedal cluster). You might need to remove a stud on the engine bay side of the firewall on most Mk2s to make the support bracket sit flush.
_For Cable Clutch:_ There are OEM parts from the Eurovan which can be used to convert the hydro transmissions to cable. Please see the bottom of the page for instructions.

*Speedo*
For Mechanical Speedo - use a Corrado G60 or B3 Passat Speedo Cable.
For VSS/Electric Speedo - use the VSS unit which corrisponds to your cluster.

*Mounts*
For Mk1s: Requires custom mount. Can be had from VWVortex.com users need_a_vr6, WRDusa.com and Dan Bubb
For Mk2s:
Using Mk2 OE rear sub frame and cross members:
Front: Mk3 TDI w/ Mk3 VR starter bolts
Rear: 4cyl 02A brackets.

Using Mk3 rear sub frame and cross members:
Front:
Rear: 4cyl 02A brackets.


For Mk3s:

  Code 02M 

*Transmission Cable vs Hydro Clutch Pedal*
Possible the cable parts from the 02A/02J will work, anyone verified?

*Mounts*
Custom mounts are required (case is different than the 02J)

  Axles 

020 Trans:
No changed needed, you can retain your OE axles.

02A Trans:
Two options, 90mm or 100mm axles.
For 90mm axles, use the axle flanges off the 02O Trans and the OE axles
For 100mm axles, use Scirocco 16v (Mk2 16v Axles do not fit) axles and spindles


02J Trans:
Must use 100mm axles, fitment will be the same as using 100mm axles on the 02A trans. Depending on what motor your 02J comes from you might need new axle flanges. The early TDI and 2.0 engines used 100mm flanges while the all 1.8t and VR6 engine use 108mm flanges.
02J 100mm Axle Flanges: VAG part # 02A 409 355D


02M Trans:
Custom Axles are required. There is no bolt on 100mm axle flange. Axles must be 108mm inner CV and 100mm outer CV.
Search VWVortex, a few people have cut and welded together other axles for correct fitment.
Drive Shaft Shop is said to make them though if you supply the needed dimensions.

  Cable Clutch on OE Hydro Transmission Swapping to a cable clutch is less labor intensive than converting your car to hydro setup, but over all cost is about the same. Some great info on what it takes to convert a OE hydro transmission to cable can be found here, and can be applied to Mk1/2/3 vehicles.​
Required Parts:
Parts referenced off this picture here.
Actuator (#10): VAG part # 02B 141 708 A (comes with boot) or 02A 141 708 B
Actuator Boot (#13): VAG part # 02A 141 728
Cable (#6): VAG part # 357 721 335 E
Support Bracket (#9): VAG part # 357 199 356

Places you can buy parts:
1stVWParts.com - online dealer website
Impex, WorldPac Dealer
WRD Conversion Kit
EuroNation Conversion Kit




Wiring 

There are 4 options for wiring: _see wiring tips at bottom of page_
*100% Donor Wiring (ECU/Cluster/Keys)*
Swapping over the complete engine harness and associated wiring might not be the easiest part of a swap, but it is possible to make it as painless as can be. First and foremost you *MUST* get everything from the _same car_.
This is especially key on the 2001+ engines as they run a more advanced immobilizer than the earlier cars and you must match the ECU, Cluster and keys in order to avoid any issues.
If your running want to run the engine harness from a engine code _other_ than for which you have (i.e. AEB harness on a AWP engine) you must swap over all the sensors to the style for which harness your using (i.e. no AWP sensors with an AEB harness). If your engine was VVT and you don't want to use it either swap to a non-VVT tensioner or do not connect the controller solenoid, disconnecting it is the same as not having it (for use with non-VVT harnesses).


*Partial Donor Wiring*
Basically the same as using the complete wiring from the donor, except you don't wiring in any part but the donor's engine harness. To get around the need of using the donor's matched cluster	you'll need to have the ECU chipped by REVO or Dahlback Racing. Pretty much all chip tuners offer programming which disables the ECU's immobilizer allowing the use of your OE cluster, just ask as its not typically advertised.
NOTE: Check your wiring diagrams! In order to get DTCs from the ECU without the OE donor's cluster	you must confirm that the K-Diagnostic line is routed from the ECU to the OBDII port. On some vehicles this was run through the cluster and would need to be corrected.
On AWD Engines pin 43 on the ECU needs to connect to pin 7 on the OBDII port, wire should be gray/white.



*Standalone*
Wiring standalone will be the easiest but also likely the most expensive. Your selected standalone will come with directions on where everything needs to be attached. The use of standalone will allow infinite flexibility with tuning in the future and keep the rest of the car (i.e. cluster, etc) original.
Standalone will also mean that you'll be swapping a DBW engine to DBC. The Best means to do this is using the Corrado VR6 throttle cable, at roughly $50 new its the right length and ends to make the swap easy.


 Wiring Tips *AEB swap to CE2 Harness:* 

AEB wire color > Description > CE2 fuse box plug location
T6z - Red Plug
1. Black/Blue > Coil packs > G1/4 (Black)
2 White/Black > Diagnostic Port White/Black on Diag. Port
3 Red/Black > Starter Trigger > F/1 (Red/Black) To Starter
4 Red/Green > Power for O2 Sensors & Mass Air >G1/8 (Red/White)
5 Red > 12v for ECU > Y/4 (Red)

Pin # T10 - Brown Plug Description
2. White/Yellow Read Switch (L.D.P.)
4. Blue Alternator Warning Light
6. Black/Yellow A/C Control Head N/A
9. White/Blue Vehicle Speed Signal N/A

Pin # T10m - Black Plug Description
2. Green/Blue > Tach/RPM Signal To MSD Tach Adapter - White
3. White/Gray > Oil Pressure Warning >G2/12 (Blue/Black)
6. Black/Yellow Engine Coolant Level Warning
7. Blue/Brown > Coolant Temp Gauge >G2/3 (Red/Yellow)
9. Brown/Red Vehicle Speed Signal
10. Yellow/Red Leak Detection Pump

Pin # T10y - Blue Plug Description
Not used

Pin # T10z - Yellow plug Description
2. Green/Black > K-Diagnostic Wire > Pin #7 on Diagnostic/OBD2 port
6. Red/Blue > Fuel Pump Relay >G1/3 Red/Yellow
7.
8. Green/Yellow > Power for Injectors >Z1 (Red/Black)

AEB Diagram (PDF)
 *AWP swap w/ DBW to CE2 Harness:* 

Brown Plug, Pin#:
1. black/purple wire Fuel Pump Relay
2. purple/white fuel pump relay
3. red/black starter interlock relay
4. red/green ignition for ECU
5. blue/yellow power fuse 43
6. yellow/black power for instruments fuse 34

White Plug, Pin #:
2. black wire goes to pin 19 on instruments
3. white wire goes to pin 20 on instruments
4. white/red wire clutch vacuum vent valves switch

Orange Plug, Pin #:
1. gray/white goes to pin 5 on cluster
3. red/black goes to back up lights ( I did not use this)
6. blue/white speed sensor
7. green/gray A/C
8. Blue/red A/C
9. Green/ Brown Goes to cluster

Blue Plug, Pin #:
7. Yellow/Brown Leak Detection pump
9. Leak Detection pump

Black plug I did not use either it is for most accessories. Such as cruise control. The other plug you will need is a large 14 pin plug near the battery. I did not use all the wires but I did use most. I ran my own aftermarket fans so I do not have much wiring in there for them.
1. green/blue oil pressure switch
2. black/green power for speed sensor Fuse 7
3. white/blue speed sensor.
4. purple engine coolant temp sensor.
5. red/purple power for fuel injectors fuse 32
6. yellow/black power for engine control fuse 34
7. brown ground
8. black power computer fuse 29
9. Brown/white MFA computer

 *Diagnostic/OBD2 Port:* 

4. Ground
7. K-Diagnostics Wire
16. 12v
 *Tach Adaptors (for using OE cluster):* 

MSD Tach Adapter 8920
Red Switched power
Black Chassis ground Ground point above fuse box
Violet Tach. Output
White Tach. Signal

 Wiring info from vwvortex users gtiboy66 and VRsixty.


----------



## plainskotti (Oct 20, 2016)

Bringing this thread back from the dead. I will host it free of charge if someone can get boosted20v to come back from the dead. 

Make mk2 20v's great again!


----------



## aldvrn (May 12, 2010)

what if i want to use stock mk3 cluster?
i don't want to use the mk4 cluster.
i know i have to immo defeat.

but what's the procedure to use my mk3 cluster on my swapped 1.8t


----------

